# Τρια πουλάκια κάθονταν!



## alfie1888

I just came across this phrase in my dictionary and I rather like it. I'd like to start to use it if the situation ever arises but I'd like to make sure I understand it fully first, if one of you would be so kind as to oblige? 

The entry is as follows:
(_οικ.: για αδιάφορο άτομο_) it goes in one ear and out the other!
(_για άσχετη απάντηση_) nothing at all!

What confuses me is the second one. Any ideas or suggestions on a better English translation?

Also, one final thing: where on Earth did this expression come from? "Three little birds were sitting"?! Is it quite an old-fashioned phrase?

I look forward to reading your replies!


----------



## marka

It is a phrase used a lot in traditional klepths songs where birds talk and comment on the new deeds and adventures of the klepths. The phrase is used to refer to the fact that someone answers to something differrent than what he was asked, to refer to unrelated with each other words, and also to refer to indifference about an advice someone has given us


----------



## Perseas

I think it comes from this folk song (δημοτικό τραγούδι):
 
Τρία πουλάκια κάθονταν στου Διάκου* το ταμπούρι
το 'να τηράει τη Λειβαδιά και τ'άλλο το Ζητούνι
το τρίτο το καλύτερο μοιρολογάει και λέει....

(Διάκος was an hero of the Greek Revolution)

We use it jokingly or ironically to show that there is no normal communication between two or more people: I say something and the other person understands something else. Then our communication or the person who is responsible for this situation could be characterised as "τρία πουλάκια κάθονταν". I also agree with the first of the 2 meanings you quoted. "Nothing at all" confuses me too being next to "για άσχετη απάντηση" (which I can understand).


----------



## anthodocheio

Τα τρία πουλάκια είναι πολύ διάσημα, πάρα πολλά κλέφτικα τραγούδια ξεκινάνε έτσι.
http://www.myriobiblos.gr/afieromata/dimotiko/txt_kleftika_next.html

Καθώς επίσης γενικά οι τριάδες: τρεις περδικούλες, τρία σύννεφα...

Alfie, I like this expression very much too! And I really enjoy it when I see three birts actually sitting together, and showing them to someone Ι say: "Τρία πουλάκια κάθονταν!".


----------



## Eltheza

This has been an extremely enlightening thread! I've wondered about this expression for years! It's fascinating to read about its klepht origins. I suppose it's a bit like the English _talking at cross purposes_ (?)

Is it synonymous with _'from Constantinople/the City I come, and at the summit cinnamon'_? (Sorry, I'm not at home and haven't got a Greek keyboard!)


----------



## Perseas

Eltheza said:


> Is it synonymous with _'from Constantinople/the City I come, and at the summit cinnamon'_? (Sorry, I'm not at home and haven't got a Greek keyboard!)


Yes, you can say this. By the way the Greek saying is "Από την Πόλη έρχομαι και στην κορφή κανέλα" which is said to denote an incoherent speech/ravings.

According to another view the saying is:"Από την Πόλη έρχομαι και στην κορφή καν' έλα" which literally means "From the City(Polis) I come, and at the summit I invite you to come".


----------



## Eltheza

Thanks very much, Perseas!

I know the Greek saying (in Greek!), but I'm at college, and the college computers don't have a Greek keyboard (and I'm not allowed to install one!) I didn't want to type Gringlish!

I was very interested to learn of the alternative version!


----------



## cougr

Re:τρία πουλάκια κάθονταν

Also similar is the idiomatic phrase "we've got our wires/lines crossed".


----------



## Tassos

Just be careful when you use it Alfie.
It may sound funny or silly but depending on the circumstances it may seem offensive to someone (especially if you don't know them very well)


----------



## cougr

alfie1888 said:


> I just came across this phrase in my dictionary and I rather like it. I'd like to start to use it if the situation ever arises but I'd like to make sure I understand it fully first, if one of you would be so kind as to oblige?
> 
> The entry is as follows:
> (_οικ.: για αδιάφορο άτομο_) it goes in one ear and out the other!
> (_για άσχετη απάντηση_) nothing at all!
> 
> What confuses me is the second one. Any ideas or suggestions on a better English translation?



"Για άσχετη απάντηση" suggests that the expression can be used as a retort to an answer that isn't relevant to the question or topic at hand. In this case it is similar to the expression "what's that got to do with the price of fish"? (Where "fish" is sometimes substituted with other commodities).


----------

